# LED conversion worthy?



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Aug 12, 2019)

As you can see, the battery tray, switch and reflector are all that remain on this Silver King. Is this a candidate for an LED conversion or should I stick to restoring the original parts? There are battery trays available but I’m not sure they’ll fit since they’re all marketed to Schwinns. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2019)

That tray doesn’t look that bad. I’d clean the contacts, put a bulb in it, and put power to it


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 12, 2019)

It’s relatively easy to modify a battery tray, and even add a horn unit. You can shorten them, relocate batteries elsewhere, etc. Once I bought a soldering set it changed everything for me.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Aug 12, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> That tray doesn’t look that bad. I’d clean the contacts, put a bulb in it, and put power to it




Disregard. We got the light working. You’re right though, the ground needs to be cleaned but that’s it. The only part that needs to be replaced is the lens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

